# Do I need to worry?



## Kalimak (Apr 4, 2019)

Can someone please give me some insight on why the hooves look like this? The Edges of the hooves are kind of sharp. She's about a month old doeling.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 4, 2019)

Kalimak said:


> Can someone please give me some insight on why the hooves look like this? The Edges of the hooves are kind of sharp. She's about a month old doeling.
> 
> View attachment 60533 View attachment 60534



You just trim them, it is normal goat care... watch several you tube videos on goat hoof trimming , it is not  hard to do


----------



## Kalimak (Apr 4, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> You just trim them, it is normal goat care... watch several you tube videos on goat hoof trimming , it is not  hard to do



Thank you. What I get from what you said is that it's normal, and it just needs trimming. First time getting my own goats and I'm freaking out about everything lol...new dad


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Apr 4, 2019)

Kalimak said:


> Thank you. What I get from what you said is that it's normal, and it just needs trimming. First time getting my own goats and I'm freaking out about everything lol...new dad



Don't  worry, hoofs are easy once you do it....


----------



## Mike CHS (Apr 4, 2019)

It's normal to worry about things and one thing that is certain is that you will never quit learning as happens to all of us.


----------



## Kalimak (Apr 4, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> It's normal to worry about things and one thing that is certain is that you will never quit learning as happens to all of us.



That's true. I've been learning a lot since I got the doelings. I care too much about their well being. Looking forward to weaning soon in about a month or so.


----------



## Grandma Betty (Apr 10, 2019)

We just trimmed yesterday...it is amazing how fast those things grow. This is when we usually give them a really good look-over, give them a good brush down and put DE down their backs. We also check their eyelids for pinkness at the same time...if you’ve already got them in your arms already, right?


----------



## Gracie Walley (Apr 10, 2019)

Kalimak said:


> Can someone please give me some insight on why the hooves look like this? The Edges of the hooves are kind of sharp. She's about a month old doeling.
> 
> View attachment 60533 View attachment 60534


That’s completely normal!!! That’s just like humans having to trim their nails. Same thing. I have to trim my goats hooves every few weeks.


----------



## Kalimak (Apr 11, 2019)

Grandma Betty said:


> We just trimmed yesterday...it is amazing how fast those things grow. This is when we usually give them a really good look-over, give them a good brush down and put DE down their backs. We also check their eyelids for pinkness at the same time...if you’ve already got them in your arms already, right?



Where exactly do you put DE? And how often? Does it really work for goats?


----------



## Kalimak (Apr 11, 2019)

Gracie Walley said:


> That’s completely normal!!! That’s just like humans having to trim their nails. Same thing. I have to trim my goats hooves every few weeks.



I trimmed yesterday for the first time! Though since they’re still babies, it didn’t take much to trim. Very thin layer.


----------



## Gracie Walley (Apr 11, 2019)

Yes when they’re young you don’t have to do much. As far as the DE.....I use it on my goats for the prevention of lice and sucking parasites. It has worked really well for me! I only use it when needed. Although in the summer when it’s hot and humid, I’ll put some along their backs. I just sprinkle it all over them (back, neck, head, tail etc...) if your goats don’t seem to have any problems with lice then I would do it once a month or so. If they DO have lice then I would do it every couple of days or as needed. You just want to make sure that you get a good layer on them.


----------



## Kalimak (Apr 12, 2019)

Gracie Walley said:


> Yes when they’re young you don’t have to do much. As far as the DE.....I use it on my goats for the prevention of lice and sucking parasites. It has worked really well for me! I only use it when needed. Although in the summer when it’s hot and humid, I’ll put some along their backs. I just sprinkle it all over them (back, neck, head, tail etc...) if your goats don’t seem to have any problems with lice then I would do it once a month or so. If they DO have lice then I would do it every couple of days or as needed. You just want to make sure that you get a good layer on them.



Got it! Thanks a lot!


----------

